
BTW: Where is the link to top news.yc? - ivan

======
pg
I got rid of that link a couple weeks ago. You can tell how useless it was
from the fact that no one mentioned this till now. You can still get to the
page via the url:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

~~~
ivan
Hm ... when I came here for the first time, I read probably everything in the
top section ... it was useful for me as a newcomer.

